# 전



## idialegre

I have a question about the word order in the following sentence from a newspaper article:

지난 16년간 한미 관계를 도모했던 미국의 전 하원의원으로서, 또 미국의 한인 커뮤니티와 깊은 연대를 맺고 있는 사람으로서 지금 한국 정부의 비민주주의적인 방침이 걱정스럽습니다.

I don't understand why 전 (which I assume is the short form of 저는) is placed where it is, interrupting the phrase 미국의 하원의원으로서, which sounds to me as if it should be together. I would have expected something like

지난 16년간 한미 관계를 도모했던 전 미국의 하원의원으로서, 또...

I would very much appreciate any help in understanding the word order. Thanks!


----------



## Kross

전 here is a Sino-Korean word that means "former or ex-(as in ex-girlfriend or 전 여자친구)". So the phrase in questions means "as a former member of the House of Representative who strived to develop the relationship between Korea and the US for the last 16 years.".


----------



## idialegre

Oh! Thanks!


----------

